# Fitzhugh Carter Tract



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Fitzhugh Carter Tract - Fishing like it used to be*

It's a bit out of the way for a day fishing trip for folks in the western Panhandle, but if you want to experience fishing like it was 50 to 75 years ago this is the place to go. The Fitzhugh Carter Tract is a special management area of the Econfina Water Management District in the Sandhills of Washington County. From DeFuniak Springs it's a 45 mile drive down through Vernon to Greenhead on hwy 77. Also, there is easy access from hwy 20 and north on hwy 77. 

I visited the Tract today and found a jewel that is probably not very well known outside the local area. I was not aware of it myself until a couple of weeks ago. 

This 2,175 acre tract is loaded with sandhill ponds that are ringed by cypress trees, grass, and pads. It's a very unique treasure that is tightly managed in a no nonsense manner. The rules are tough and there are no exceptions. 

To go fishing leave your boat and motor at home. They are not allowed...not even an electric motor. You can't even fish from the bank.To fish these ponds you use oars or scull a free Jon boat that is provided, or you take a canoe or kayak that is inspected before you are allowed to pass. Each Jon boat has a sculling notch. Ponds are small but there are a couple of about 100 acres. 

The ponds hold crappie, bream/shellcrackers, and catfish. Bass are catch and release only. No more than 20 bream, 10 crappie or 20 in the aggregate. No limit on cats. You log every fish caught by size whether you keep it or not. 

No more than 20 folks at any one time can access the property so it's best to make a reservation. You get a free Jon boat, oars, PFD, anchor,creel kit/first aid kit and log that you turn in when you leave. They have only one sculling paddle so bring your own if you know how to scull. 

When I was there this morning there was only one fisherman on the big pond. I was able to have a nice conversation with him. Not another sole anywhere on any pond. He fishes there frequently so I made a lot of mental notes on our conversation. 

Log this in your memory bank. You many want to go see what it used to be like before so many motors came along.

I have a trip planned to fish Dry Pond on the 22nd. Meet me there and we can see who knows best how to row a boat. I haven't sculled in decades. Maybe I can scrounge a sculling paddle somewhere and see if I can still move a boat for a little slash fishing. 

http://myfwc.com/viewing/recreation/wmas/cooperative/econfina-creek-fitzhugh-carter/


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Interesting place, I have fished econfina creek before but never heard of this place. Thanks for the info.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Man, this brings back some awesome memories. I grew up fishing those sand hill ponds. My dad taught me how to scull in some of those ponds. I need to teach my boys how to scull so we might have to make a trip over that way. I spent a lot of time up near Mr. Carter's place years ago. Thanks for a great trip down memory lane!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

joebuck said:


> Man, this brings back some awesome memories. I grew up fishing those sand hill ponds. My dad taught me how to scull in some of those ponds. I need to teach my boys how to scull so we might have to make a trip over that way. I spent a lot of time up near Mr. Carter's place years ago. Thanks for a great trip down memory lane!


At the entry gate there are a couple of the original boats Mr. Carter used to rent. They are very similar to one my grand-dad built and took me fishing ln when I was about 8 or 9 years old. We fished Holmes and Wrights Creek and Pate Pond in that tiny boat. He used hemp and tar to caulk the seams. We carried a gallon syrup bucket to bail water, just in case....and it seemed to always be the case. As you said....memories.

I found a reference the Tract was opened in May, 2007. Here is an article on an amazing young biologist who worked there. I don't know if she is still there or not 

http://www.floridawildlifemagazine.com/relishing-the-wildlife.html

Incidentally, none of the ponds are stocked by the state. This place is about as natural as it can get and still allow public access.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went over to the Carter Tract yesterday and fished Dry Pond along with 3 other boats. My partner got three nice crappie jigging cypress trees....10 1/2, 13 and 13 1/2. I didn't get a bite using earthworms and minnows. This was our fist trip so did a good bit of just poking around. Had a portable sonar which helped know what was on the bottom. One other boat using crickets had 14 really nice bream when we spoke. We observed where the other boats were fishing and checked it out with the sonar. Plenty of structure on the bottom so will fish that area next trip. Where we had been fishing was no structure in open water....only close up to the cypress.
Hard to oar a boat trying to work the cypress. Next trip I will have a sculling paddle which will make it easier. 
Checked the other ponds where free boats are places. A couple sure looked like good fly rod water. Will find out when the bugs start circulating.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I grew up fishing all of those ponds there in the 80's. My uncle lived on Joiner lake and had became good friends with Mr Carter and give him a gate key to the pig trail behind my uncles trailer. He let us go in there and fish as we pleased. My uncle had an old beat up 4wd and a john boat slid in the back of it and we would spend all day fishing every hole we could and boy did we catch some big bream. I remember one place had the remnants of an old mill in the woods, the grinding stone was still laying in the creek just before it emptied into the pond. I remember there being some big gators in there too. The one that had the power line going across it was full of gars, and the one with the island in the middle always produced some big red bellies. I can remember Carter telling me how his granddad or great granddad served with General Jackson when driving the Indians out of FL (I always thought he was crazy) Great memories as a kid and teenager of fishing all over that place and all the other ponds in that area.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A lot of folks fished those ponds over the years and then development came along and bought up large tracts of land, put in roads, and houses. Some are now gated communities. However, there are still a fair number of ponds accessible to the public. Washington County published a great map of accessible parks and ponds with boat ramps in that county.
The Carter Tract is without a doubt an oasis that should be preserved and managed as it is today. Researching the property I noticed they tightened up the rules from the early days to now. Play by the rules, enjoy, and appreciate this free resource of the outdoors. Yesterday we saw I think the largest hen turkey I have ever seen.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeh I hated to see a lot of that get bought up over the years, some of those developments were a flop. A lot of those lakes all but dried up several years ago. Homes were left with sand pits instead of waterfront. Water table is finally getting back up over the past couple of years. 

Good luck to you in there!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> Yeh I hated to see a lot of that get bought up over the years, some of those developments were a flop. A lot of those lakes all but dried up several years ago. Homes were left with sand pits instead of waterfront. Water table is finally getting back up over the past couple of years.
> 
> Good luck to you in there!


Right, the water is very high right now. I learned yesterday some of the lakes were connected by Mr. Fitzhugh way back when and you can go from one lake to another. This may have helped them to survive during drought.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Were are the pics fishwalton??


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

born2fizh said:


> Were are the pics fishwalton??[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I went off and left my darn camera at home. I'll probably be back there next week and will get some photos.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I am debating making the trek from pace to check this place out. Can I take my ghennoe?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

born2fizh said:


> I am debating making the trek from pace to check this place out. Can I take my ghennoe?


Not sure about a ghennoe, but Kayak and canoe are permitted. No trailers or motor of any kind are permitted. Only paddle power is allowed. I would call them at 850-773-2631 to check. They are closed until Friday morning. I don't know if they will answer the phone before then or not. Also, only 20 people are allowed so you might want to make a reservation as it gets closer to spring and summer


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Very interesting. I'm eager to make it over there to see this beautiful tract. When I googled 'dry pond' it sure looks......dry.


----------

